# Halifax Clarity Card Warning



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont worry. Its still the best way to spend money abroad but just a heads up.

I called Halifax today to make sure all was ok with my Clarity card and the DD From my Halifax Reward account which I use to pay it off each month to avoid charges.

I only use it abroad so it hasnt been used since I came back at the end of November last year.

First they told me my Clarity card had been cancelled. After waiting ages and been passed to someone else it seems it hasnt been cancelled but they did tell me it wasnt registered for use abroad!

Well I used it for six months last year but according to the person I was speaking to you have to let them know each time you go and she wanted dates!

I did read somewhere that if you dont use the DD for so many months it gets cancelled but that doesnt seem to be the case.

It might be worth calling them before you go just to make sure that your card is registered for use abroad as it seems you cant just do it once and forget about it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Dont worry. Its still the best way to spend money abroad but just a heads up.
> 
> I called Halifax today to make sure all was ok with my Clarity card and the DD From my Halifax Reward account which I use to pay it off each month to avoid charges.
> 
> ...


My "worse" card must be better than your "best" card then as it doesn't mess me about like that. :wink:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I ring them each time we go abroad as I read somewhere you have to do this. This time the operator asked if we had any further trips planned so I gave her the date and she registered them all in one go.
James


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry. Its still the best way to spend money abroad but just a heads up.
> ...


Yes but its worth having as I am yet to come across a better one for use abroad. All these banks have a habit of changing stuff as they go along and security (which is a good thing I guess) is paramount so I think its probably worth a call to the bank no matter what card you use to make sure all is ok before you travel.

Not much fun if you get off the ferry and try and fill up only to find out its not working.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


What advantages does Clarity has over Nationwide Select?

No need to keep reactivating it and no charges world wide.

Providing you are an existing NW customer of course.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Metrobank is even better! No charges to use abroad for either debit card for cash or for using credit card.

I also have Nationwide Select and Saga Credit cards - both of which are also charge free.

Denise


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Differences are given here:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money#halifax


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a Nationwide Select; my missus has a Halifax Clarity - that way we should be covered if anything should go uptits. for everything else overseas we have Amex just in case - that never gets refused, is pretty universal, has big limits, and usually you get a good conversion rate to boot - but of course you have to pay for the privelege of having one (*cough* that goes through the biz. *cough*.... :wink: )

we call our card providers in advance before we go to let them know that there might be some large foreign transactions showing up as we got declined once when we hadn't done that as we were trying to pay for some ski passes so the best part of £500 being forked out - embarrassing at the time.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> I called Halifax today to make sure all was ok with my Clarity card and the DD From my Halifax Reward account which I use to pay it off each month to avoid charges.
> 
> I only use it abroad so it hasnt been used since I came back at the end of November last year.
> 
> ...


I called Halifax last week as I had forgotten the PIN number to our second card. I was told that I didn't have to give them dates and that my card was still OK for use abroad. However other Halifax products (non-clarity card) do require dates - so perhaps the operator was confused?

I use our card every month though as we get a £5 reward if we spend over £300/mth - so we always put fuel on it etc.



Stanner said:


> What advantages does Clarity has over Nationwide Select?
> 
> No need to keep reactivating it and no charges world wide.


The Nation Wide select credit card charges you £3.00 or 2.5% on each cash withdrawal you make.

In comparison Halifax Clarity charge you interest from the withdrawal date. So if you have a 12.9% APR like me and you withdraw £100 on the first date of your statement and repay via direct debit you pay £1.08 in charges per £100. This is often likely to be less if you withdraw towards the end of your statement or, like many, repay your card in full early rather than waiting for the direct debit to clear.

So the difference is a couple of quid which may or may not be worth it unless you spend a lot of time / money abroad.

http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/06/halifax-clarity-vs-caxton-we-saved-over.html


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Used my Halifax in France in May with no issues.

For those wishing to minimise charges if withdrawing cash abroad via a Halifax Clarity card then payments should be to:

80 20 45 00213765 with your 16 digit card number as the reference.

By paying cash the same day interest should be very low.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> I did read somewhere that if you dont use the DD for so many months it gets cancelled but that doesnt seem to be the case.
> 
> It might be worth calling them before you go just to make sure that your card is registered for use abroad as it seems you cant just do it once and forget about it.


Barry, I think that was me wot told you that, it certainly was the case for me, see...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1137412.html#1137412

I agree, even if things have changed since then I'll definitely continue to ring them each time before we go away to confirm the DD, along with a list of countries we are passing through and dates of the trip, which they have always made a note of in the past.

Belt & braces and piece of mind before the trip IMO.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe they were confused then. She did even ask me which countries I was using which is a bit daft as I never know.

Ive never heard of metrobank. I was under the impression that all the others Nationwide, Santander etc that they had to be your primary account in order to get the free withdrawls and purchases these days whereas Halifax is the only one where it doesnt have to be.

Please put me right if I am wrong.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Addie said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > What advantages does Clarity has over Nationwide Select?
> ...


As I just can't be bothered to work out if it is the right/wrong time of the month, I use an N&P card for cash.

Then I wouldn't ever use a credit card to draw out cash unless I had absolutely no other choice.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Then I wouldn't ever use a credit card to draw out cash unless I had absolutely no other choice.


Its by far the cheapest way of obtaining cash - especially if you're in and out of the Eurozone like we often are. As I said before - its down to personal preference - look after the pennies etc.

Did you ever get your Aux belt changed on your 3.0 Master?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Addie said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Then I wouldn't ever use a credit card to draw out cash unless I had absolutely no other choice.
> ...


That's why I have the N&P card no charges & no interest at all so no need to juggle dates.



> Did you ever get your Aux belt changed on your 3.0 Master?


Just been done at 22k miles with the major service. Renault Truck dealer wasn't sure it was needed, but did it anyway. They don't see many 3 litres and their own vans are 2.5's so not so au fait with their needs I suppose.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

barryd said:


> Ive never heard of metrobank.


That's probably because it's London based - all branches are within the M25.

I don't live in London but opened the account when I went to my sister's in Bromley. You only need to visit to open the account - everything else is by phone or internet. You even get your cards when you open the account.

Link for anyone interested: www.metrobankonline.co.uk

Denise


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

joedenise said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Ive never heard of metrobank.
> ...


Thanks

So a few questions

1. Is it free
2. Are all transactions abroad and cash withdrawls free abroad
3. Is the conversion rate the commercial daily rate

Thanks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

BarryD

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes

No minimum payment in per month. I only really put money in mine for holidays. Saving's rate isn't good, only 1%.

Told you it's a good bank account to have for holidays abroad.

Denise


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

joedenise said:


> BarryD
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes
> ...


Thanks Denise. I just re-read you post and it says you have to visit to open the account. Still useful to know for members who are in or around London.

Im surprised its not been mentioned before.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Halifax clarity remains good

We inform our banks if going abroad and intending to use their cards

They are only checking your security

What's not to like?..

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry
> 
> Halifax clarity remains good
> 
> ...


I agree. I wont be changing it. Works for me.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've had the Halifax Clarity card for a couple of years now, and have ONLY used it abroad! So use in the UK would be a change in MY pattern of spending :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bognormike said:


> I've had the Halifax Clarity card for a couple of years now, and have ONLY used it abroad! So use in the UK would be a change in MY pattern of spending :roll:


I think to be honest mike it probably doesnt matter what card it is but if its only used for trips abroad like ours is and then lies dormant for six months its probably worth a call to the bank just to be sure all is well.

A card declined is easily fixed with a phone call but a cancelled card could be a real pain in the backside.

I just dont trust banks and their automated systems.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Yep +1 for Clarity here. Never had to phone them for overseas use (yet). Also I preload it with cash and thus get Euros without charge. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> Yep +1 for Clarity here. Never had to phone them for overseas use (yet). Also I preload it with cash and thus get Euros without charge. :wink:


I didnt know you could do that. Can you explain a bit more how that works please?

Thanks


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Barry, I just set up online bill payment from my Nationwide Flexi account to my Clarity account then pay in say a £1000 to use whilst in France. You get a really good exchange rate and no charges :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

fatbuddha said:


> I have a Nationwide Select; my missus has a Halifax Clarity - that way we should be covered if anything should go uptits. for everything else overseas we have Amex just in case - that never gets refused, is pretty universal, has big limits, and usually you get a good conversion rate to boot - but of course you have to pay for the privelege of having one (*cough* that goes through the biz. *cough*.... :wink: )
> 
> we call our card providers in advance before we go to let them know that there might be some large foreign transactions showing up as we got declined once when we hadn't done that as we were trying to pay for some ski passes so the best part of £500 being forked out - embarrassing at the time.


Having been an Amex user for a good few years we find that it is one of the least accepted cards in Europe, Numerous times we have been told it is "No Use" and had to use a standard "Visa" or "Mastercard" in the end we got a "Caxton Mastercard" (Now Visa) and we have had no trouble whatsoever since we got one, we now also use the Caxton "Global" which uses any currency whatsoever.
We tried numerous times to use Amex at Petrol stations and were never accepted.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> Barry, I just set up online bill payment from my Nationwide Flexi account to my Clarity account then pay in say a £1000 to use whilst in France. You get a really good exchange rate and no charges :wink:


Thanks

I have a Halifax Reward account so if I transfer £1000 from that to my Clarity Credit card before I go I wont pay interest on the cash withdrawls is that correct until that money thats been loaded on is spent?


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

That's been my experience.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The only problem with that is that if you use the card itself for purchasing petrol etc you are getting a good rate of exchange and no charges

I imagine you would need to estimate that on top of cash withdrawals or use a different card in which case you will incur charges

If that makes sense

It is early

Aldra


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

aldra said:


> The only problem with that is that if you use the card itself for purchasing petrol etc you are getting a good rate of exchange and no charges
> 
> I imagine you would need to estimate that on top of cash withdrawals or use a different card in which case you will incur charges
> 
> ...


As you said it's early :wink: Not for me though  I've been up since 03:20 ruddy kidney stone again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem with that is that if you use the card itself for purchasing petrol etc you are getting a good rate of exchange and no charges
> ...


Its early for Me Aldra. I dont understand. Are you saying that if you load up the Clarity Card with cash if you then pay for petrol with it then it comes off the cash you loaded and not at the same rate?

To be honest I dont spend that much cash and the interest is minimal. I just use the card for just about everything except French Markets.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> Yep +1 for Clarity here. Never had to phone them for overseas use (yet). Also I preload it with cash and thus get Euros without charge. :wink:


Thought you couldn't do that - the Halifax website says:

_"Can I put money on my card to increase my available credit whilst on holiday?

Credit cards are not designed to be used this way. Using the card in this way breaches the product's Terms & Conditions, which state:

7.7 You must not make payments or transfer funds from another credit or store card to your account that would leave a credit balance on your account. We may return any funds that exceed the balance owing on your account to the account from which the money was sent."_


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Paid a £1 into my Clarity account yesterday to ensure I had the correct bank details and it now shows credit balance of £1.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok

What I'm saying Barry is

Yes you can load up on your card for cash withdrawals but it isn't really in the terms and conditions

Still never mind you can do it

But then you may need to be very careful to ensure any money spent on the card plus any money withdrawn is within your loaded cash

If you use another card for purchases you will end up paying charges

Aldra


----------

